#ubuntu-arb 2013-01-14
<coolbhavi> hi dpm
<dpm> hey coolbhavi
<coolbhavi> in the app dev upload spec
<coolbhavi> what does make lintian check for = <= >= mean?
<coolbhavi> hey cwayne
<cwayne> heya coolbhavi, hows it goin?
<coolbhavi> its a festival here today. So a holiday
<coolbhavi> :)
<cwayne> coolbhavi: nice!
<coolbhavi> dpm, pm?
<dpm> coolbhavi, sure, go for it, don't need to ask for permission :)
<coolbhavi> :)
<PaoloRotolo> Hi all!
#ubuntu-arb 2013-01-15
<PaoloRotolo> Hi all!
#ubuntu-arb 2013-01-16
<coolbhavi> wendar, ping
<PaoloRotolo> Hi all!
#ubuntu-arb 2013-01-17
<mh0> Hiya. I've had a application "In review" for about 2 weeks now, I was wondering what a ETA could be for such apps?
<dpm> mh0, which app is it? Perhaps ajmitch or highvoltage can help?
<mh0> It's named "Clock"
<highvoltage> dpm: I could perhaps, I don't think I ahve arb rights back yet though (but should soon)
<dpm> highvoltage, yeah, but I was thinking in terms of reviewing it, not uploading it
<highvoltage> mh0: have a link for me?
<highvoltage> the name already sounds like it could be a problem if it's that generic, but I'll check in the package name itself
<mh0> https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/apps/2016/
<highvoltage> mh0: ok, checking it now, it does seem like you'll have to change the name, though
<mh0> Yeah, kinda thought that
<mh0> I really should be more creative in terms of names.
<highvoltage> mh0: thinking of good, original names for things is really hard
<highvoltage> almost no one gets it right :)
<mh0> Indeed
<highvoltage> mh0: I ran the .deb I got in that zip file through lintian, it reported some problems worth addressing:
<highvoltage> E: clock: arch-independent-package-contains-binary-or-object opt/Clock/libffmpegsumo.so
<highvoltage> so "all" should probably be changed to "any" in the debian control file
<mh0> Right, okies
<mh0> Then re-upload?
<highvoltage> yep
<highvoltage> it's complaining about some spelling mistakes too. that's minor, but I suggest you run lintian too and then fix those for what it's worth
<highvoltage> mh0: does the clock play videos or something?
<highvoltage> mh0: there are embedded video codecs in there :)
<mh0> Hm, I'm sure its needed for node-webkit
<highvoltage> if it does indeed need them, then you need to depend on the codecs already in the archives and remove them from your package
<highvoltage> eek, it also contains openssl, zlib, libjpeg, libxml2, libpng, sqlite...
<highvoltage> you'll have to remove all of those and use the libraries already provided by Ubuntu
<highvoltage> mh0: ok, so running lintian on your package and working through the report it gives you will pretty much give you a lot of things worth fixing already
<mh0> Hm, I'll check more on how to package node-webkit apps for ubuntu
<mh0> if you could then put all of the fixes back to me I can have a look at them
<highvoltage> mh0: I'm afraid you'll have to fix them
<mh0> Yep, I understand that
#ubuntu-arb 2013-01-19
<coolbhavi> finally highvoltage is back on the ARB list
<coolbhavi> :)
<ajmitch> yay
<highvoltage> heh :)
<highvoltage> thanks for the welcome, coolbhavi
<coolbhavi> phew glad that you are back!
<highvoltage> there's a lot to be done. I think there are some ways we could put a bit more responsibilities on the submitters before submitting
<highvoltage> it would be nice if they could go through a checklist of basic things to check if it matches policy, at least
<highvoltage> then it could potentially get to a point where an app just takes 5 minutes before it's rejected or accepted
<highvoltage> and it should be either one of those (I know that's easier said than done :p)
<coolbhavi> yes :) thats one part but there should be a link to policy guidelines in myapps before the app developer submits his app
<coolbhavi> and thats one of the reasons behind the app dev spec I believe
<coolbhavi> or now that lintian is in place we could interface the same I think for now so that manual review gets less load
<highvoltage> yeah
<coolbhavi> I'll fire a quick post to the list then thanks!
